# Commercial dog food causing cancer?



## LuvThatFrenchie (Apr 3, 2009)

My vet asked me what kind of food I fed when 2 of my mastiffs were diagnosed with bone cancer a month apart (since they weren't related he was looking for something in common). I was wondering if anyone had heard of this?

Now I'm a little panicked and and trying to figure out what I should be feeding me dogs. I don't want to lose more to cancer. They were, and still are, eating Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice...


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

There are so many considerations when looking at what causes cancer. Do commercial foods contribute? For some, yes. Are there other options? Definitely. You can certainly explore feeding a raw diet (species appropriate) or at least a home prepared diet. Even for the giant breeds, this doesn't have to be terribly costly or time consuming. Keep in mind that carbohydrates in general are not good for dogs and no good for cancer. 

Is there another connection that may have contributed to both being diagnosed with the same cancer? Probably. Are both of your dogs neutered? If so, at what age were they neutered? There are studies that implicate early neuter in the increased incidences of certain cancers, along with numerous other medical problems.

For a short answer, diet plays a pretty significant role in cancer for all beings and feeding a more species appropriate diet can be very beneficial for your two.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have had 5 dogs die from cancer in the last 20 years. A Samoyed, 3 Chows, and a Labrador. They were 12, 10, 10 , 9, and 8 years old so breed and age all varied and they lived in different states. The only thing they had in common were that they all ate really crappy store bought dog food because I didn't know any better at the time, plus they were in the days of yearly vaccines, tons of flea dips and who knows what other toxins we thought were okay. I have to think it was the food and all this other stuff that caused it so that is when I really started researching nutrition and canine health. My new puppy is on a grain free food now and hopefully it will make a huge difference in his life. I have also started him a a vaccine free program once he finishes his puppy shots and he gets the bare minumum on heartworm preventative and flea treatments. 
There is a lot of info out there as far as the food, vaccine, and toxins link to cancer so check out the internet on that. Don't accept everything your vet says as written in stone, either! (I've worked for a lot of them).


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I have to put my 2 cents in too. I have to say none of my dogs or cats have died from cancer and before I came to this forum they were not eating the greatest of foods. I've had dogs or cats or both all of my life, at least 10 so far. I have to say genetics will probably play a part in how healthy they are as well as what you feed them and where you live (their environment). I don't believe it's one thing or another but a combination of many different things together. 

I would research it on the internet to find out what possibilities there are and why they occur. I have found that a vet alone doesn't have all the answers; especially when it comes to nutrition. I couldn't believe it but I knew more than my vet. Boy, what an awakening.


----------



## ghosthorse (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm soooo sorry about your dogs having cancer. What are you doing for them? Can it be treated? How old are your doggies? Again I'm sorry how devastating that diagnosis must be. GH:frown:


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree that cancer is probably caused by a combination of things. I lost my two huskies to cancer over the past two years. One was 14 and the other was 15+. They both lived a good 2 years after being diagnosed with cancer. When my first dog was diganosed with Thyroid cancer I began researching food/nutrition like a maniac. I started feeding them both a mix of EVO/or Orijen and a homemade diet. Definitly No Shots and stayed away from chemicals. The cancerous tumor was removed, but grew back and then ended up spreading about 2 years later in both cases. I think that the grain free diet helped prolong their lives and they both were feeling healthy, normal and happy for those two years. 

Aren't mastiffs prone to bone cancer? I have a st. beranrd and volunteer for the st. rescue and bone cancer is common amongst the saints.

There's a Yahoo group for dogs with cancer and nutrition.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd say definitely get your dogs off of the Nutro anyway, they've been doing all sorts of funky ingredients changes since they got bought out by Mars and it hasn't been for the better unfortunately. I think Rawfeddogs said it before that cancer feeds off of carbs, and Nutro is chock full of carbs, in fact it's mostly carbs. 

Definitely look into other factors like vaccines, flea treatments, heartworm preventatives, other toxins in the environment the dogs may be exposed to, and genetics in addition to the food. 

I'm really sorry about the diagnosis on your dogs :frown:


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, cancer feeds off of carbs. I selected a grain free food for my cancer dogs to slow the cancer growth. I would get them off of Nutro asap and check into a grain free food such as EVO, Orijen, Wellness Core, etc. There were days when my dog with thyroid cancer did not want to eat and I fed her cooked meats, canned fish, cottage cheese, etc. Avoid carbs. 

RFD may have better information, but in my research I found that it wasn't a good idea to feed raw to a dog with cancer because of their compromised immune system. Same with shots. You do not want to give a dog with a comprimised immune system vaccines.

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. I know it's hard, but your off to a great start by trying to keep tham as healthy as possible now.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

lorih1770 said:


> RFD may have better information, but in my research I found that it wasn't a good idea to feed raw to a dog with cancer because of their compromised immune system.


NO, a prey model raw diet is the ideal thing to feed a cancer dog. Why would you want to feed him less than the best natural diet it the world when he is sick? A prey model raw diet strengthens the immune system. I have and know others that have fed a raw diet to very immune compromised dogs.



> Same with shots. You do not want to give a dog with a comprimised immune system vaccines.


Yes, on the bottle of each vaccine, it says to give only to a healthy dog.


----------



## beachgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

Bottom line...........what you feed them has a huge affect on their health.


----------

